# [fundraiser] vi control celebrates its ten year anniversary! huge sample library giveaways!



## Frederick Russ (Oct 14, 2014)

[align=center]




[/align]

*THANK YOU!*

Its been an amazing ride. You guys make up the best and greatest community of composers. That matters. You all are the foundation of this community and I truly and sincerely thank you all for helping us reach our tenth year anniversary for VI Control Forum! Because of you, VI Control thrives and grows. Thank you SO MUCH for your support and for holding the shared vision for VI Control since we started in our humble beginnings in 2004. Thank you so much for showing up! 

_*Today we are celebrating ten years of online presence for VI Control Forum.*_ Thanks to all of our member composers! You have essentially made what VI is today: an amazing site of vital resources to our craft, knowledge, friendship and talent. VI has been at it for ten years. Many of you have been with us every step of the way. We couldn't have done it without you and I am truly honored to be among you now.

*VI CONTROL TEN YEAR ANNIVERSARY FUNDRAISER: AWESOME SAMPLE LIBRARY GIVEAWAYS*

_*Fundraising begins today, October 14 and is open until November 3, 2014.* Your donation of $50 or more will go directly to the fundraiser and will automatically enter you into a drawing giving you the opportunity to win one of the following cool libraries. Purchase is not necessary._ Drawings begin November 4 after everyone has donated and will continue daily until all sample libraries are won! These include:
*
* http://www.spitfireaudio.com/edna01-earth (SPITFIRE eDNA EARTH (five copies!)) 
* SPITFIRE GRAND PRIZE: http://www.spitfireaudio.com/edna01-earth (eDNA Earth) plus http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-mural-volume-1 (MURAL 1) plus http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-mural-volume-2 (MURAL 2)
* Strezov Sampling - winner's choice
* SampleTekk TVBO Grand Piano
* UVI Vintage Vault 
* UVI Complete Toy Museum 
* UVI Sparkverb
* http://www.indiginus.com/torch.html (Indiginus Torch Electric Guitar) 
* http://www.indiginus.com/StrumMaker4.html (Indiginus StrumMaker IV) 
* Heavyocity The AEON Collection
* Heavyocity DM-307
* Master Sessions: Ensemble Drums
* The Unfinished Complete Bundle
* Embertone Friedlander Violin 
* Embertone Blakus Cello 
* Embertone Chang Erhu 
* AudioBro LA Scoring Strings Full 2.5
* AudioBro LA Scoring Strings Legato Sordino 2.5
* AudioBro LA Scoring Strings Lite 2
* AudioBro LA Scoring Strings First Chair 2
* Fluffy Audio Aurora
* Fluffy Audio My Piano
* Fluffy Audio My Vibes
* Realivox Blue
* Realitone Banjo
* SoundIron Voice Of Gaia: Bryn 
* SoundIron Voice Of Gaia: Francesca Genco
* SoundIron Voice Of Gaia: Strawberry 
* Bela D Media: V Alto Choir
* Numerical Sound Universal Sordino
* Numerical Sound Hollywood Sound
* Numerical Sound Hollywood Sound LASS 
* ProjectSAM Symphonic Colors Bundle 
* https://www.projectsam.com/Products/Symphobia-Colours/1440 (ProjectSAM Symphonic Colours Animator) 
* ProjectSAM Symphonic Colours Orchestrator 
* Best Service Chris Hein Horns Compact 
* Best Service Forest Kingdom II 
* Best Service Mystica 
* Best Service Cantus 
* Best Service Instruments from Ethno World 5 
* http://www.virharmonic.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=53 (Virharmonic Soloists of Prague)
* Big Fish Audio: Acou6tics 
* Big Fish Audio: Electi6ity 
* Art Vista Tony Newton's Bright & Funky Bass, Old School Bass & Double Neck Bass
* http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/bundles-of-sample-libraries/ (Dream Audio Tools Platinum Bundle)
* InSession Audio Resonator Guitar 
* InSession Audio Evolved Rock Guitar 
* http://www.ninevoltaudio.com/products/taiko2.html (Nine Volt Audio TAIKO 2) 
* VI Labs Ravenscroft 275
* Prominy V-METAL
* Prominy SR5 Rock Bass
* http://www.rattlyandraw.com/products.html (Rattly and Raw: Choose one from their product catalog)
* http://www.noiseguild.com/24tonegongs/ (Noiseguild 24Tonegong Mallets&amp;Sticks) 
* http://www.audiothing.net/bundles/all/ (AudioThing Complete Bundle) 
* AudioThing Plugin Bundle Valve Exciter & Valve Filter 
* http://www.dulcitone1884.virb.com/sound-dust (Sound Dust Complete)
* Wallander Wivi Band
* Wallander Note Performer
* Sound Magic Supreme Piano 3 
* Sound Magic Neo Piano 
* Sound Magic Imperial Grand 
* Sound Magic Ruby Grand 
* Sound Magic China Impression 
* Sound Magic China Story Erhu 
* Sound Magic Producer Bundle 
* Sound Magic Reverb Bundle 
* Sound Magic Dynamic Bundle 
*
For the last ten years, the overwhelming consensus is that VI is a valuable and essential resource. As a supporting member, you have made this forum what it is today. It is after all a forum of composers for composers. VI is really unique. It is my sincere hope and trust that you are as invested in its longevity as we are. I'm asking you to please support the forum with your generous donation today. 

Thanks again for all you do to help ensure VI stays strong and thrives to continue to be the best composer site anywhere! 





*TRUE STORIES FROM THE FIELD*

Its been a grand experiment with VI Control. It's unique. There are literally dozens of success stories from VI members starting out with little to no knowledge who grew themselves a career in music as a result of hanging here at VI. VI Control is a great resource for composers. Through these resources and the knowledge hosted here, VI has also helped facilitate many successful careers in music, movies, games, television, and sampling. 

Many composers have been joining VI lately. We later found out that a few of them have scored on some of the biggest blockbuster productions in movies, television and games. VI is growing! 

In 2005, VI Control hosted an experimental custom sample library project cooperative consisting of 40 members. Some of these members had little experience but were willing to learn. Of that team, several composers went into high visibility placements in the biggest name projects in television, games, movies, music libraries and trailers: Activision, CNN, HBO, ShowTime, numerous motion picture trailer advertising, hundreds of commercial television spots and too many game audio titles to mention. Another handful of members of the VI cooperative also went into creating their own large commercial sample libraries - quite a few of which you see here. 

*GROWING A VISION*

From the beginning, I have kept the forum free for members and have run advertising rates that are substantially lower than industry standards; only supplementing our financial needs with my own personal resources and with fundraising. It was a bold vision. As it turns out, we are just making ends meet. 

We need a new search engine for VI Control. Several attempts have been made to rebuild the search directory but with mixed results. My intention is to honor our need for this upgrade by the end of the year. I may have to index it via Google which is an elegant yet expensive alternative. I am also committed to enhancing technical offerings, aesthetic enhancements, security and member benefits. My vision is to improve collaboration and educational opportunities for composers. And a way for VI as a whole to give back to the world. The only way this happens is through your support.

*IMMEDIATE NEEDS*

VI Control grew from the idea that it was possible to encourage development of this industry by creating a uniquely safe environment to nurture composer talent. I have kept the forum free for members and have run advertising rates that are substantially lower than industry standards. 

So here is the deal. We need to keep this forum functioning and to do so, I need your help. Your donation is an investment in our community that helps us maintain the standards for which we have come to be known, ensures site security and allows this creative flow to continue for all concerned. 

Last time we were finally able to at least get a dedicated server for VI! I want you to know that every dollar you give goes toward running VI Control. Aside from the needs to support day to day operations, our other goal is to implement much needed improvements in the area of security, design and VI Control to the next level. And I need your help to get it there.

*KEEP VI ALIVE – DONATE TODAY*

Your donation allows VI Control to continue. Please choose to click on the easy pay option below to add your contribution now. With your help, we can keep this vision alive, support our creative community and build an even better forum. 





*Thanks to all of our Sample Library Donors too numerous to list!*


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 14, 2014)

More developers have been piling in with their donated sample libraries:

* http://www.spitfireaudio.com/edna01-earth (SPITFIRE eDNA EARTH (five copies!)) 
* SPITFIRE GRAND PRIZE: http://www.spitfireaudio.com/edna01-earth (eDNA Earth) plus http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-mural-volume-1 (MURAL 1) plus http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-mural-volume-2 (MURAL 2)
* Strezov Sampling - winner's choice
* UVI Vintage Vault 
* UVI Complete Toy Museum 
* UVI Sparkverb
* http://www.indiginus.com/torch.html (Indiginus Torch Electric Guitar) 
* http://www.indiginus.com/StrumMaker4.html (Indiginus StrumMaker IV) 
* Heavyocity The AEON Collection
* Heavyocity DM-307
* Master Sessions: Ensemble Drums
* Embertone Friedlander Violin 
* Embertone Blakus Cello 
* Embertone Chang Erhu 
* The Unfinished Complete Bundle
* Fluffy Audio Aurora
* Fluffly Audio My Piano
* Fluffy Audio My Vibes
* Realivox Blue
* Realitone Banjo
* http://www.virharmonic.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=53 (Virharmonic Soloists of Prague)

Thank you!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 20, 2014)

VI Control will be giving away one of three unannounced sample libraries worth $450 in tonight's drawing: STREZOV STORM CHOIR FULL BUNDLE. Those who have donated $50 or more are eligible.


----------



## J.f.brown 3 (Oct 20, 2014)

Done! VI-C FOREVER!


----------



## reddognoyz (Oct 20, 2014)

as above


----------



## JC_ (Oct 20, 2014)

as above, above.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks so much guys. Appreciated.


----------



## amsams (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks for the knowledgeable, generous and helpful community. Let's keep it up.


----------



## Timberland70 (Oct 21, 2014)

This is a great forum and worth every support! Thanks for all your passion and please keep up your excellent work!

Helge


----------



## Lumos (Oct 21, 2014)

Done!! :D


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 21, 2014)

Winner of last night's drawing for Strezov Sampling Storm Choir Full Bundle is Jeff Caverly. Congrats Jeff! And thanks George Strezov for donating your libraries (three in total, this being one of them) for VI's 10 year anniversary.

Our giveaways start November 4 but since Strezov entered the arena so late, I thought we would give those libraries away during the wait time.


----------



## JC_ (Oct 21, 2014)

Wow! Thank you Frederick and VI!! and thank you Mr George Strezov for such an amazing prize!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Oct 22, 2014)

Long live VI!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks again George!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 22, 2014)

Paul from Spitfire has chimed in generously with a late but welcome entry: 

* http://www.spitfireaudio.com/edna01-earth (SPITFIRE eDNA EARTH (five copies!)) 
* SPITFIRE GRAND PRIZE: http://www.spitfireaudio.com/edna01-earth (eDNA Earth) plus http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-mural-volume-1 (MURAL 1) plus http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-mural-volume-2 (MURAL 2)



*We will be giving Spitfire eDNA Earth copies to eligible entries randomly. We are starting tonight! Good luck everyone!* 

Enter if you haven't already to be eligible for these random drawings as well as the main drawing fast approaching.




.


----------



## thebob (Oct 22, 2014)

nice ! 

will the grand prize be part of the main drawing ?


----------



## Luca Capozzi (Oct 22, 2014)

Done!


----------



## N-Simon (Oct 22, 2014)

Done !!!

Amazing community, awesome members, great forum.
Hope a long life to VI-control o-[][]-o


----------



## catibi79 (Oct 22, 2014)

Done !!! Great forum


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 22, 2014)

thebob @ Wed Oct 22 said:


> nice !
> 
> will the grand prize be part of the main drawing ?



Yes. 

Thanks so much to all.


----------



## Anders Wall (Oct 22, 2014)

Done 
Best of luck to us all !!!
/Anders


----------



## blougui (Oct 22, 2014)

!!! Happy birthday !!!
Count me in  

Almost a year since I've registered and have amassed a sh*+%t load of invaluable infos from a lot of brilliant guys, via the forums or PM.

Long life to VI Control !

- Erik


----------



## Lassi Tani (Oct 22, 2014)

Donated , can't wait for the main drawing. This has much better probability for getting something than national lottery.


----------



## stixman (Oct 22, 2014)

Donated for a great forum ~o)


----------



## Jonathan Howe (Oct 22, 2014)

Just joined as well. That grand prize is amazing! Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## method1 (Oct 22, 2014)

Done! _-)


----------



## dedersen (Oct 22, 2014)

Done. Such an amazing and unique forum. Thanks, Frederick, it's too easy to forget the work that is put into maintaining VI Control the way it is!


----------



## Atom Hub (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi Frederick (or anyone dealing with this),

is there any way to offer some of my libraries as prizes for the VI supporters during this giveaway ?

thanx

Mato Huba / Atom Hub

www.atomhub.net


----------



## livefreela (Oct 22, 2014)

done. from all i have learned lurking around here, kicking down on this one is the least i could do - congrats on the anniversary guys, and thank you!


----------



## trumpoz (Oct 22, 2014)

Slightly late to this party - donated. thanks for the forums Fred.


----------



## Studio E (Oct 22, 2014)

Aaaaannnd I'm in!  Amazing community and so glad I am in a position to support it a little.


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm in!! 

So many amazing sound textures of the highest quality come from so many creative outfits, when I saw Spitfire involved, it woke me up! 

Keep it up, this forum is a HUB, one of the main resources for any musician using samples, and those seeking new sounds. I'm not here often due to other areas of work, but it's always good to hear from you guys, and dive in the creative maelstrom!

Regards, and all the best for the future, near and far...

Andre Lefebvre
http://www.barefootheartmusic.com


----------



## Cowtothesky (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm in as well. Sometimes it is harder for me to donate than others. I'm fortunate right now that I can. Love this forum and I'm glad to help keep it going.


----------



## Chriss Ons (Oct 23, 2014)

Done. Long live VI-C!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks so much guys!

Andre Lefebvre won last night's drawing for Spitfire Audio eDNA. Congratulations!

And thanks Paul of Spitfire Audio for offering such a cool prize. We are having another drawing Friday night so be there! We still have four copies to giveaway.


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 23, 2014)

THANK YOU VI-CONTROL & SPITFIRE!!! I'm really stoked and can't wait to dive in! 

All the best to us all!

Regards,

Andre Lefebvre


----------



## SuperPro (Oct 23, 2014)

Done! This place is such a great resource for up and coming composers like myself to gain much needed advice. Can't tell you how many times you guys have saved my life. Well done VI!!


----------



## Gemylon (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm in, of course,

So done !



Best,
Geir


----------



## Ryan (Oct 25, 2014)

Fundraising begins today, October 14 and is open until November 3, 2014. Your donation of $50 or more will go directly to the fundraiser and will automatically enter you into a drawing giving you the opportunity to win one of the following cool libraries. Purchase is not necessary. Drawings begin November 4 after everyone has donated and will continue daily until all sample libraries are won! These include: 

I Thought that the drawings began November 4. Why have it started earlier? Something I've missed out on. Thought I still had time to donate, but when you have started it, it does not make any sense. 

Best.
Ryan


----------



## ptrickf (Oct 25, 2014)

Frederick Russ @ Tue 21 Oct said:


> Our giveaways start November 4 but since Strezov (_and SPITFIRE...my words_) entered the arena so late, I thought we would give those libraries away during the wait time.



A bit of fun will we wait for the main draw :wink:


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 25, 2014)

Hi All,

A big congrats to Thery Ehrlich whose name was picked randomly in last night's drawing for Spitfire Audio eDNA! 

We have three more copies of Spitfire Audio eDNA! So we're going to be announcing giveaways up to the November 4 drawings. See you in a couple days!


----------



## J.f.brown 3 (Oct 25, 2014)

You know what's awesome? There is a good few New Members donating/getting involved. Makes me smile!


----------



## mgtube (Oct 25, 2014)

Man... I never w... WAIT WHAT!? THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!

This is just too awesome! I wanted to get eDNA on top of it! 

I never win at drawings so this just takes the cake! 

Thank you VI and Spitfire, you've made me a happy camper o=?


----------



## JC_ (Oct 25, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Leo Badinella (Oct 27, 2014)

There you go!


----------



## tack (Oct 27, 2014)

Is it required to use the same email address between PayPal and VI to get properly registered for the draws?


----------



## blizzard (Oct 27, 2014)

Done! Long live VI.


----------



## Zelorkq (Oct 27, 2014)

I just donated. VI-C forever


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks so much guys. 

By the way, Sampletekk just donated their grand piano to the drawing:

* SampleTekk TVBO Grand Piano

Thanks, Per!

We are going to have another drawing tonight for Spitfire Audio eDNA. Good luck!


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi Frederick, 

Once someone wins something, are we then out of the race for the BIG final draw?

Cheers,

Andre


----------



## TravB (Oct 27, 2014)

Donated. Felt Good! VI is my daily go-to site, worth every penny.


----------



## eidrahmusic (Oct 27, 2014)

Donated! This site has been a great help since joining a year ago from the help and critique on my compositions to the information on libraries, hardware and setup!


----------



## edteneyck (Oct 27, 2014)

Just donated. Long live V.I.!


----------



## Sethlit (Oct 27, 2014)

Just donated! Feels good, considering all of the lurking I've been up to here. Keep up the amazing work. :D 

Thanks!

Seth


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 28, 2014)

Thank you.



creativeforge @ Mon Oct 27 said:


> Hi Frederick,
> 
> Once someone wins something, are we then out of the race for the BIG final draw?
> 
> ...



Nope. You're still in the final drawing too.

Winner announcement:

Norman Tonnelier just won last night's drawing for Spitfire Audio eDNA. Congrats Norman!

Next drawing Friday night. Good luck!


----------



## AVBN5000 (Oct 28, 2014)

Donated about a week ago. This place is definitely THE go to place for new tips tricks, setups and all the new libraries and tech info out there. The community is so helpful too!


----------



## orchetect (Oct 28, 2014)

I've donated for this one a few of these fundraisers in the past.

The question has probably come up, but what if your name is drawn for a library that you already own? It would be great if entrants could supply a list of which libraries that are part of the giveaway that they already own. That way while names are being drawn, if there is a collision, another library could be randomly chosen that they do not already have.

You could easily set up something like a Google Form to collect this data from everyone so it gets dumped into an easily accessible place like a Google Spreadsheet.

Cheers!


----------



## JC_ (Oct 28, 2014)

orchetect @ Tue Oct 28 said:


> I've donated for this one a few of these fundraisers in the past.
> 
> The question has probably come up, but what if your name is drawn for a library that you already own?



Good question. Maybe they can trade with other people in similar situation?


----------



## Atom Hub (Oct 29, 2014)

Frederick Russ @ Mon Oct 27 said:


> Thanks so much guys.
> 
> By the way, Sampletekk just donated their grand piano to the drawing:
> 
> ...



I have tried few times already, but I will ask again  - is there any way to donate my libraries to the drawing too ? I am new to this, so probably I am missing some important information in regard of such procedure... thanks !

Mato
www.atomhub.net


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks so much guys. 



Atom Hub @ Wed Oct 29 said:


> I have tried few times already, but I will ask again  - is there any way to donate my libraries to the drawing too ? I am new to this, so probably I am missing some important information in regard of such procedure... thanks !
> 
> Mato
> www.atomhub.net



Hey Mato! Thanks so much man. Its curious that I haven't received any of your communications - so sorry about that! Of course we can work something out but we'll need to do it soon since the drawing starts Nov 4. Please PM me thanks.


----------



## JohnG (Oct 30, 2014)

Thank you Frederick for the site -- a great place to make friends and learn.


Thanks to all the developers on whom we rely; takes a lot of patience to serve us picky composers, but we wouldn't be able to work without you.


----------



## Maks_Lavrov (Oct 30, 2014)

When is the last day to donate and still be in for the final drawing?


----------



## medhathanbali (Oct 30, 2014)

Just donated! :D Thank you for creating this forum, the community is awesome!


----------



## ricoderks (Oct 30, 2014)

Done!


----------



## AlexanderKostov (Oct 30, 2014)

Just donated, VI is an amazing forum! Thank you for creating it!


----------



## snowleopard (Oct 30, 2014)

This is the only music forum on the web I actively participate in, so I was more than happy to donate.


----------



## Jaap (Oct 30, 2014)

snowleopard @ Thu Oct 30 said:


> This is the only music forum on the web I actively participate in, so I was more than happy to donate.



Exactly the same here and glad to contribute for this great forum that has so helpful, inspiring and enjoyable in so many ways.


----------



## Arksun (Oct 30, 2014)

It's cool that you're doing this again and definitely a forum worth supporting. Have no regrets making a donation last time 

If I could make one small suggestion though, my email address has been getting spammed pretty hard about this giveaway. An email every day, in fact today I got 2 emails reminding me about it so far today. Does there need to be that many reminders?


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Oct 30, 2014)

JC_ @ Tue Oct 28 said:


> orchetect @ Tue Oct 28 said:
> 
> 
> > I've donated for this one a few of these fundraisers in the past.
> ...



I would like this possibility as well.


----------



## Atom Hub (Oct 31, 2014)

Frederick Russ @ Thu Oct 30 said:


> Thanks so much guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PM has been sent yesterday... hope you are getting them... hm


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks Mato - check your PM.

Congrats to John Guth for winning Spitfire Audio eDNA! 

If your name is drawn for a library you already own, contact me immediately by PM and we'll sort it out.

Last but not least, I'm going to be giving away several surprise libraries this weekend plus a larger one to a few lucky participants.


----------



## achabloopada8000 (Oct 31, 2014)

This is really a great forum so..... I just donated!!!


----------



## John Guth (Oct 31, 2014)

SO cool to have won such an awesome library! The Spitfire Audio eDNA collection is one of amazing depth, and its unique approach to mangling and manipulating samples is really something to behold. I see many hours of exploration and experimentation ahead…

May fortune favor the foolish. :twisted: 

Thanks to Frederick and the V.I. Control community at-large. Enthusiasm breeds enthusiasm, this this group certainly generates plenty of that.

Rock on!

Cheers,

~ J


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Nov 1, 2014)

Donated


----------



## thebob (Nov 1, 2014)

Payday ! 

Now in the game o-[][]-o


----------



## vino (Nov 2, 2014)

/\~O 
8) Donated 8) 
=o


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 2, 2014)

I wish to congratulate Jan De Maeyer who just won ProjectSAM Symphobia Colours Orchestrator. Congratulations!!

We will be announcing another pre-Giveaway - this time there will be multiple winners announced. Details coming soon.


----------



## slavedave (Nov 3, 2014)

Donated. Even if nothing comes of it - I have far exceeded the value of a $50 donation in the advice, insight and pleasure of reading about so many different VST's on this site. Thank you forum members.


----------



## jiten (Nov 3, 2014)

Well, just threw in my share into the mix.

Agree with all the sentiments expressed in this thread. I don't post much myself but a huge chunk of my knowledge has come from the resources and discourse I found in this amazing forum. A donation is a small price to pay and the least I could do! (oh and of course, the libraries are a nice added bonus too )

Jiten


----------



## Dspec1 (Nov 3, 2014)

Donated to a great and useful forum!


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 3, 2014)

Congrats in order to Jan De Maeyer!!


----------



## synthic (Nov 3, 2014)

$50 donated here and crossing my fingers tight to win this time.  Thanks for a great forum!


----------



## Frederik Sjölund (Nov 3, 2014)

Crossing my fingers too as I donated a bit over a week ago 
AND tomorrow is my birthday so winning something then would be perfect timing :D


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Nov 3, 2014)

Frederik Sjölund @ Mon Nov 03 said:


> Crossing my fingers too as I donated a bit over a week ago
> AND tomorrow is my birthday so winning something then would be perfect timing :D


I'm sorry to disappoint you, but tomorrow's my brother's birthday, and all he wants for a present is for me to win. So you'll just have to win on Wednesday. :wink:


----------



## MisteR (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm in! Also...my first post. Hello everybody. Great forum. Hope the fundraiser is a big success. o-[][]-o


----------



## Chris Hurst (Nov 3, 2014)

Donated a while ago too.

Not been doing this long, but I've picked up loads from reading here already.

Great community!


----------



## vocalnick (Nov 3, 2014)

Just donated. I'm only a new member here, but I've been lurking on & off for years, and picked up a lot of great information & advice.

Plus y'know... a sample library or two would be nice 

Here's to the next ten years


----------



## Dspec1 (Nov 3, 2014)

I just discovered VI C and it really is a treasure-with or without the giveaway for donation!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks so much guys!

Two winners today in the pre-Giveaway drawing:

David Francis won SoundIron Francesca

Kurt Liberatore won ProjectSAM Symphobia Colours Animator

Congratulations you two!


----------



## slavedave (Nov 4, 2014)

Thank you so much. Have pined for Francesca for several years and now she shall be mine! :D


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 4, 2014)

Who here owns Sibelius? Actually this is a real question and not rhetorical...

Since this is a specialty item, five fortunate members will receive Wallander Note Performer for Sibelius. Just chime in here and we'll pick from the litter tonight, thanks.

* Don't worry: your names will continue to stay on the main drawing list so you won't be disqualified for other potential wins. Just chime in here and we'll pick from the litter tonight, thanks.


----------



## Eric George (Nov 4, 2014)

I own Sibelius. Thanks for putting me in the running.

EG


----------



## orchetect (Nov 4, 2014)

Sibelius user here! Also a Wallander owner, so I'm interested.

Cheers


----------



## maclaine (Nov 4, 2014)

I am a Sibelius user. Thanks, Frederick!


----------



## Mike Marino (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## JT3_Jon (Nov 4, 2014)

Sibelius user here as well, but I dont use it often. So if someone uses it as their main DAW give it to them, though I must admit I HATE the built in sounds, even when score checking, haha! 

(I donated but under my name but never included my vi-control screen name. DOH! PM me if you need it)


----------



## Johnny42 (Nov 4, 2014)

Sibelius user Here too.


----------



## Jeffery67 (Nov 4, 2014)

Sibelius owner here as well.


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 4, 2014)

Frederick, where can we get a list of what's left to be won from the lot? 

Thanks!

Andre


----------



## Nathanael Iversen (Nov 4, 2014)

I use Sibelius. Thanks for the forum!


----------



## Jonathan Howe (Nov 5, 2014)

Hey there,

I use Sibelius as well!


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Nov 5, 2014)

creativeforge @ Tue Nov 04 said:


> Frederick, where can we get a list of what's left to be won from the lot?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Andre


I believe that right now, everything on the first page of this thread is still available, except last night's drawing. The giveaways up to yesterday have been bonuses. The official drawings for the prizes on the first page were scheduled to have started yesterday, Nov. 4.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 5, 2014)

So of the ten who chimed in, the following five will receive Wallander Note Performer for Sibelius:

√ niversen
√ creativeforge
√ JT3_Jon
√ Mike Marino
√ orchetect

Please do me a favor and email me at sanctusangelis (at) yahoo (dot) com 

Another thing (Mike Marino excluded from the following): eventually it would be great if decided to change your username to a real name. I can help you with that if you like.

Thanks! I'll make the announcement for the giveaways this evening.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 5, 2014)

By the way, kudos to Arne Wallander for offering such an awesome giveaway to kick it off!

(o::o) 

Which reminds me: I have five copies of Wallander Instruments WIVI Band. What should I do with them :?: 

Chiming in and winning won't take you off future drawings by the way 8) 
Let me know...


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 5, 2014)

*chiming in!*


----------



## slavedave (Nov 5, 2014)

The answer, my friend, is blowing in the (physically modelled) wind! o-[][]-o


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 5, 2014)

Frederick Russ @ Wed Nov 05 said:


> So of the ten who chimed in, the following five will receive Wallander Note Performer for Sibelius:
> 
> √ niversen
> √ creativeforge
> ...



Thanks Frederick, I just wrote you!


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Nov 5, 2014)

_-) 
Chiming in TOO


----------



## arielblacksmith (Nov 5, 2014)

Chiming in !


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 5, 2014)

Okay:

Jdiggity1
slavedave
creativeforge
amorphosynthesis
arielblacksmith

Won Wallander Instruments WIVI Band. (You're still eligible for the rest of the drawing btw).

Again, please email me at sanctusangelis (at) yahoo (dot) com 

I'll take care of both details (Note Performer and WIVI Band winners) tonight with you and Arne. I need your email addys to make that happen though. Thanks and congrats!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 5, 2014)

PS: CreativeForge forfeited his copy of Wallander Note Performer (he didn't have Sibelius). 

New winner is TodayIWill

email me - and let's please change that username to a real one?


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks Frederick! 
I don't own Sibelius, so it wouldn't be something I use. I don't read or write music like most here... 

Congrats to TodayIWill!


----------



## arielblacksmith (Nov 5, 2014)

I just sent the email, thanks so much!!


----------



## Jonathan Howe (Nov 5, 2014)

What an amazing surprise!  Thanks a lot to Wallander and vi-control! I will send you an email right away.


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Nov 5, 2014)

You guys that won WIVI Band will LOVE it. It is capable of great expression easily obtained.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 5, 2014)

I will get to the emails and Arne tonight - just waiting for the all the emails to get in so I can do it all at one time. If you haven't emailed yet please do so, thanks!


----------



## AVBN5000 (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm just following along the posts and its just really cool to see all the collaboration and prize winning. Being a part of this forum is awesome!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 5, 2014)

Ok guys the email to Arne has been sent. This is only the beginning by the way. We have an entire showroom of gifts to give out. Thanks to all who have participated.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 6, 2014)

Congrats to Hartmut Paul for winning Heavyocity Aeon Collection!


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 6, 2014)

Holy Molly! Congrats indeed, Hartmut Paul, that's a mad palette of sounds right there!


----------



## J.f.brown 3 (Nov 6, 2014)

Thats very generous of Heavyocity!


----------



## HardyP (Nov 6, 2014)

Frederick Russ @ 2014-11-06 said:


> Congrats to Hartmut Paul for winning!


Whow, that´s MASSIVE... erm, AEONic!!!
You see, I am not that familar with these kind of stuff :shock: (being more on the classical side), so until now only rare use of synths... but what I heard in the last minutes on heavyocity´s site, is quite impressive and covering a broad spectrum, so I defenitely will dig into it!! Hope, I won´t get lost ...
So THANKS to VI-C, Frederick, and especial Heavyocity for their generosity! (--> the name says it all, he ...?)


----------



## vocalnick (Nov 6, 2014)

Frederick Russ @ Fri Nov 07 said:


> Congrats to Hartmut Paul for winning



Oops - you mis-spelled "vocalnick". Never mind, it could happen to anyone


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 7, 2014)

Congrats to Michael Ginn for winning Prominy V Metal!

And thanks Aki from Prominy for such a cool prize.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Nov 7, 2014)

Next year let's have some kind of live drawing, where people could see their names rolling, and someone winning a price. Not that I don't trust this way of drawing, but it would enhance the excitement.

Anyway, congratulations for the winners!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 7, 2014)

That's an awesome idea. Implementation may be an issue. We'll explore it. Any help would be appreciated. PM me if you have a solution.


----------



## Frederik Sjölund (Nov 7, 2014)

Print the names into little paper slips, put them in a hat. Hook up a camera to the computer and broadcast via twitch.tv 
I think you can use Open Broadcaster Software for it which is a free open-source tool for webcasting.


----------



## Dspec1 (Nov 7, 2014)

Frederik Sjölund @ Fri Nov 07 said:


> Print the names into little paper slips, put them in a hat. Hook up a camera to the computer and broadcast via twitch.tv
> I think you can use Open Broadcaster Software for it which is a free open-source tool for webcasting.



This!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 8, 2014)

Congratulations to Peter Bos for winning Fluffy Audio Aurora!

* We will be accelerating these announcements. Too many prizes to giveaway. More soon.


----------



## edteneyck (Nov 8, 2014)

Congrats! :D


----------



## ptbbos (Nov 8, 2014)

Wow, great. Thanks Paulo and Frederick!


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 8, 2014)

Congrats Peter! Aurora is a unique library and you'll have a blast with it.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 9, 2014)

Congrats to Joseph De Nardis for winning Embertone Friedlander Violin!

Congrats to Manuel Benz for winning Embertone Blakus Cello!


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 9, 2014)

Some really great libraries being given away. I've donated as well.

I mostly lurk and read. Have posted the occasional reply now and then. But I really like this forum so I felt a donation was due.

/Jimmy


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 9, 2014)

Congratz to Manuel and Joseph! Great Embertone libraries!

It was a pleasure to donate to this forum  Plenty of helpful and friendly people here... I've learned more than I'd like to admit from VI!


----------



## jaddne (Nov 9, 2014)

WOW! Another pleasant surprise form the forum that keeps on giving. I feel truly lucky!

Thank you so much Frederick, Jon & Alex!!!

Long live VI Control !!!

Joe De Nardis


----------



## Manuel (Nov 9, 2014)

Wow, thats simply great news! And what a coincidence, since about a year ago I won the Embertone Friedlander Violin! Unbelievable! 

Thanks Frederick, Alex and Jonathan!

And all the best to the continuation of the forum with this great community!

Manuel

PS: I guess thats my new record with respect to the amount of exclamation marks in one post


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 9, 2014)

Joseph already had Friedlander Violin. We are making other arrangements for Joseph.

The new winner of Friedlander Violin is Rico Derks! Congrats!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 9, 2014)

Joseph De Nardis won LASS First Chair 2. Congrats!


----------



## Jaap (Nov 9, 2014)

Congratulations to all the winners so far. Really nice prices!


----------



## jaddne (Nov 9, 2014)

Thank you Frederick and thank you Andrew!

All the best, and long live VI Control!
Joe


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 10, 2014)

Guitar Day: Here are today's winners!

Paul Gronseth * InSession Audio Resonator Guitar

David Francis * http://new.dreamaudiotools.com/product/indie-fingers-volume-five-nylon-edition-guitar-samples/ (DreamTools Nylon Edition) 

Ric Zimmerman * InSession Evolved Rock Guitar

Joseph Murphy * http://www.indiginus.com/StrumMaker4.html (Indiginus StrumMaker IV)

Paul Syers * Big Fish Audio Electi6ity

John Duncan * http://www.indiginus.com/torch.html (Indiginus Torch Electric Guitar)

Windshore Music * Big Fish Audio Acou6tics

Congratulations! Emails coming soon.


----------



## ricoderks (Nov 11, 2014)

Hey Frederick and vi Control Staff!

Thanks again for the prize! Unfortunately i already got it too! haha!

All the best and congratulations!


----------



## HardyP (Nov 11, 2014)

Frederick Russ @ 2014-11-11 said:


> Guitar Day:


Great idea, gives additionally a nice overview about these superb "smaller products" - had a good time surfing through these hp's! Hope the donators not only get some traffic by this, but also some weel-deserved sales.
BTW, DAT have a new design: Great improvement, worth giving it a visit!!


----------



## Cowtothesky (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks Frederick and VI-Control! That was a pleasant surprise. 

I am sure I can put the Torch Electric Guitar to good use. I really appreciate you and all of those who participate in this forum. Thanks again!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 11, 2014)

We'll figure out something for you Rico. Check your email later tonight thanks.


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 11, 2014)

Congratulations to all! 

Frederick, are there any more prizes coming?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 11, 2014)

Congrats to Rico Derks for winning 24Tonegongs:Mallets&Sticks!

And yes, there are many more prizes coming. As of this writing, here is what is left (a lot!)

* SPITFIRE GRAND PRIZE: eDNA Earth plus MURAL 1 plus MURAL 2 
* Strezov Sampling - winner's choice 
* SampleTekk TVBO Grand Piano 
* UVI Vintage Vault 
* UVI Complete Toy Museum 
* UVI Sparkverb 
* Heavyocity DM-307 
* Heavyocity Master Sessions: Ensemble Drums 
* The Unfinished Complete Bundle 
* Embertone Chang Erhu 
* AudioBro LA Scoring Strings Full 2.5 
* AudioBro LA Scoring Strings Legato Sordino 2.5 
* AudioBro LA Scoring Strings Lite 2 
* Fluffy Audio My Piano 
* Fluffy Audio My Vibes 
* Realivox Blue 
* Realitone Banjo 
* SoundIron Voice Of Gaia: Bryn 
* SoundIron Voice Of Gaia: Francesca Genco 
* SoundIron Voice Of Gaia: Strawberry 
* Bela D Media: V Alto Choir 
* Numerical Sound Universal Sordino 
* Numerical Sound Hollywood Sound 
* Numerical Sound Hollywood Sound LASS 
* ProjectSAM Symphonic Colors Bundle 
* Best Service Chris Hein Horns Compact 
* Best Service Forest Kingdom II 
* Best Service Mystica 
* Best Service Cantus 
* Best Service Instruments from Ethno World 5 
* Virharmonic Soloists of Prague 
* Art Vista Tony Newton's Bright & Funky Bass, Old School Bass & Double Neck Bass 
* Nine Volt Audio TAIKO 2 
* VI Labs Ravenscroft 275 
* Prominy SR5 Rock Bass 
* Rattly and Raw: Choose one from their product catalog 
* AudioThing Complete Bundle 
* AudioThing Plugin Bundle Valve Exciter & Valve Filter 
* Sound Dust Complete 
* Sound Magic Supreme Piano 3 
* Sound Magic Neo Piano 
* Sound Magic Imperial Grand 
* Sound Magic Ruby Grand 
* Sound Magic China Impression 
* Sound Magic China Story Erhu 
* Sound Magic Producer Bundle 
* Sound Magic Reverb Bundle 
* Sound Magic Dynamic Bundle


----------



## eidrahmusic (Nov 11, 2014)

Isn't the Friedlander Violin still up for grabs??...


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks Frederick, indeed lots! Some real jewels in there too...


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 11, 2014)

Piano focus tonight: 

Congratulations to all the winners!

Robert Elliott won: * SampleTekk TVBO Grand Piano
Kadockadee Music won: * Fluffy Audio My Piano 
John Graham won * Sound Magic Supreme Piano 3
Henning Nugel won * Sound Magic Neo Piano
Gareth Walters won * Sound Magic Imperial Grand
Tom Hogan won * Sound Magic Ruby Grand


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 11, 2014)

Hey Chris.

You're right. I am assuming that since you're asking, you don't own it? I've had two strike outs so far. . .


----------



## eidrahmusic (Nov 11, 2014)

No, I don't own it....


----------



## JohnG (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you Frederick, and thanks to Sound Magic as well!!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 12, 2014)

Seems many people already own Embertone Friedlander Violin! We've already had two forfeits due to already having the library. Since Chris Hardie has expressed interest and he has donated, I am stepping outside our normal gifting parameters and naming him today as the winner here.

Congrats Chris! Look for it in your email.


----------



## thebob (Nov 12, 2014)

Isn't the Spitfire bundle still up for grabs??...

just tryin' / kiddin' ~o) 

congrats everyone !


----------



## gpax (Nov 12, 2014)

Frederick Russ @ Wed Nov 12 said:


> Seems many people already own Embertone Friedlander Violin! We've already had two forfeits due to already having the library. Since Chris Hardie has expressed interest and he has donated, I am stepping outside our normal gifting parameters and naming him today as the winner here.
> 
> Congrats Chris! Look for it in your email.


It's Frederick Claus. Fun indeed. Though I'm fairly certain there are some who don't own the Freidlander who donated (wink, wink). Congrats Chris!


----------



## eidrahmusic (Nov 12, 2014)

thebob @ Wed Nov 12 said:


> Isn't the Spitfire bundle still up for grabs??...
> 
> just tryin' / kiddin' ~o)
> 
> congrats everyone !



Haha, touche! It was only because Frederick hadn't included it in his updated list that I asked about it!

Thanks anyway to Frederick and the guys at Embertone!!


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh man, I am so excited for "Orchestra Day" or "Strings Day"!


----------



## Henning (Nov 12, 2014)

Wow, cool, thank you Frederick and Sound Magic! Looking forward to some piano magic


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 12, 2014)

Frederick Russ @ Tue Nov 11 said:


> Piano focus tonight:
> 
> Congratulations to all the winners!
> 
> ...




Wow - Christmas comes early :D .  Many thanks Frederick for this wonderful board and for Per's donation of library. Looking forward to it!


----------



## SuperPro (Nov 12, 2014)

Michael K. Bain @ Wed Nov 12 said:


> Oh man, I am so excited for "Orchestra Day" or "Strings Day"!



Yes…I can't wait for Strings/Orchestra Day too!! Here's hoping'...

Congrats to all the winners so far!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 12, 2014)

Congrats to Phuong Tran for winning Heavyocity Master Session Ensemble Drums!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm going to be giving out ProjectSAM Symphobia Colours Orchestrator and Animator bundle tonight. So I thought I would mix it up a little. 

Rather than just announce a random winner from the drawing, I'm going to do a mini contest instead. In fifty words or less, why should we pick you to win this over all the others? Easy enough?. Best one wins the ProjectSAM bundle tonight.


----------



## Dspec1 (Nov 13, 2014)

I'll keep it simple.

1. Three children to feed.
2. Just lost my job due to layoffs. Truthfully. :(
3. I choose paying the mortgage and bills and feeding my children over purchasing anymore libraries until I am fortunate enough to find another job. 
4. I choose music as my lifelong passion.
Apologies, not meant as pity, just reality.


----------



## MisteR (Nov 13, 2014)

Pulled my entry since contest was withdrawn.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 13, 2014)

I've been wanting to try a Project Sam Library since becoming a member here. While I have other orchestral libraries , mostly from the Cinesamples line , I would like to see for myself what makes Project Sam libraries give compositions that extra something special.


----------



## stephengallagher (Nov 13, 2014)

Francis Bacon said: "The pleasing of colour symbolizeth with the pleasing of any single tone to the ear...And both these pleasures, that of the eye, and that of the ear, are but the effects of equality, good proportion, and correspondence." Then Francis said "Give it to Stephen, please".


----------



## BenBotkin (Nov 13, 2014)

Because this... this is my son. 

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10502166_884313801597925_8877887961879097477_n.jpg?oh=daec85806c36d40fd8819753c3016e46&oe=55179B80&__gda__=1427794232_ae0ccb6a7c1d7a7e35abdc33455e7f75

And he loves music. 

And I'm not above shamelessly exploiting the cuteness of my children for musical goodies. o/~


----------



## amsams (Nov 13, 2014)

I've gotten more out of this forum than I can put into words. Beyond just advice on the latest libraries, I've learned orchestration techniques and how to best use the technology we have at our fingertips to create great music. These libraries would help me continue honing my composition skills.


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Nov 13, 2014)

Well, rather than tell you why I need it, I thought I'd let you hear why.

https://soundcloud.com/michael-k-bain/need-some-new-strings/s-b5ruX

Actually, I don't really want it. :wink: I just enjoy competing!


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Nov 13, 2014)

BenBotkin @ Thu Nov 13 said:


> Because this... this is my son.
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10502166_884313801597925_8877887961879097477_n.jpg?oh=daec85806c36d40fd8819753c3016e46&oe=55179B80&__gda__=1427794232_ae0ccb6a7c1d7a7e35abdc33455e7f75
> 
> ...



Your son is indeed cute!

However, I can't believe you can't read his vibes by now. He's clearly trying to tell you "your music is way rad, Dad. Like nothing could make it better. So let some other dude have the Project Sam stuff. Don't harsh my mellow, man!"


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Nov 13, 2014)

stephengallagher @ Thu Nov 13 said:


> Francis Bacon said: "The pleasing of colour symbolizeth with the pleasing of any single tone to the ear...And both these pleasures, that of the eye, and that of the ear, are but the effects of equality, good proportion, and correspondence." Then Francis said "Give it to Stephen, please".


I'd be happy with the Bacon! Somebody is giving away bacon, right?!


----------



## BenBotkin (Nov 13, 2014)

There once was a young man who wrote
cacophonous cues note by note.
When directors heard playback
they demanded their pay back. 
Yes, this is a sad anecdote.

His instrumentation was lacking,
which prompted continual sacking.
Said lad "if I had
a few libs not so bad,
I'd succeed at this musical tracking!" 

One evening whilst browsing this forum,
he was shook to the core of his core-um,
"No way, I say, zounds!
A chance to win sounds,
and restore my artistic decorum!"

The moderator had a choice,
to listen to this poor lad's voice:
"if you gift I'll be glad,
and my tunes will be RAD,
And I'll prance on my keys and rejoice!"

Sincerely, 

Me


(Dunno if multiple entries are accepted, but that was fun to write. 8) )


----------



## tmm (Nov 13, 2014)

Because, if I were to be awarded the Project Sam bundle, for my subsequent next 50 posts on VI-C, instead of typing responses, I will speak only by way of Star Trek memes.

(nothing past ST:TNG, mind you)


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 13, 2014)

Michael K Bain: check your email...

Because you won. Congrats!

(Although Ben was a close runner up. No worries as the bigger items will yield mini contests too).


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Nov 13, 2014)

I have actually just lost one of the people that inspired me and made me believe in myself enough to become a composer to begin with, my great-uncle, sadly on Remembrance Day. It would be great to commemorate him by winning a competition in his name (he loved competitions and winning things, we've had trouble clearing his house with all the things he's collected over the years!).


----------



## ulrik (Nov 13, 2014)

Michael K. Bain @ Fri Nov 14 said:


> Well, rather than tell you why I need it, I thought I'd let you hear why.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/michael-k-bain/need-some-new-strings/s-b5ruX
> 
> Actually, I don't really want it. :wink: I just enjoy competing!



Haha, I agree, you really need it! :lol:


----------



## beyondsight (Nov 13, 2014)

I would love to have this library to compose some music for a project to help children with terminal cancer . Music brings so much joy even at the worst of times. I would definitely put both libraries to great use and perhaps by brightening their life it is a great way to give back. 

Please Bless me with these Libraries. I certainly need them.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Nov 14, 2014)

ulrik @ 14/11/2014 said:


> Michael K. Bain @ Fri Nov 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, rather than tell you why I need it, I thought I'd let you hear why.
> ...



Congrats! I thought I would need new strings, but you definitely need them more :D


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 14, 2014)

I've been off the radar (wedding, followed by honeymoon), so only just got round to donating. Fortunately, there's still plenty of good prizes left!

That The Unfinished Complete Bundle looks very sexy indeed, for instance. 

So, yeah... Here's hoping for a belated wedding present from VI. Not sure my wife will entirely appreciate it, of course.


----------



## MrVoice (Nov 14, 2014)

So this was a bit dissapointing for me :( 

Let me first say that I get to learn much from this forum and its awsome.
If it was a small fee to be a member I would prob deal with it.

After aprox 2 years of studing and learning the techs about DAW and recording, music harmony and notation I had saved money to buy Komplete9 in the beginning of this summer.
After the summer I bought OE1 second hand from one of the members here. and some smaller libs.
Thats about what I can afford. My next goal is to get an update to Ultimate 10 and hopefully I will afford it some time next year.
I have a reg dayjob and dont earn much at all.
Have a family and have about 6-10 hours a week I can do this, and I want it to be at least the doubble, so much to learn and so fun.

So why am I rambling??
Well this fundraiser was a BIG opportunity for me to get 1 more library for $50, WOW.
So I got $50 from my savings and donated. 

Now I see you have to write something in english to compete for the libs.
(Read my words here, my english sucks so my confidence in competing in this isnt gonna let me even try)
Or even just tell that you "want that lib" then you get it (Friedlander)??

Ok, I may sound greedy now and ok Im probably are.
But most Im dissapointed that Im not feeling Im in the chance of winning something I prob never would have afford to get.

Prob there will be more people dissapointed waking up today learning there have been a contest during there sleeptime also!?

I feel ashame to have writing this but I just had to, Sorry!

/Nick


----------



## Lassi Tani (Nov 14, 2014)

MrVoice @ 14/11/2014 said:


> So this was a bit dissapointing for me :(
> 
> Let me first say that I get to learn much from this forum and its awsome.
> If it was a small fee to be a member I would prob deal with it.
> ...



I'm with you mate, it feels a bit strange that the rules change from what was announced in the beginning: 

"Your donation of $50 or more will go directly to the fundraiser and will automatically enter you into a drawing giving you the opportunity to win one of the following cool libraries."

Selecting winners randomly from the donators is fair. Everyone has the same probability of winning, but selecting the best one from a post of 50 words is not fair.


----------



## tmm (Nov 14, 2014)

That's a pretty valid point you guys are making.


----------



## eidrahmusic (Nov 14, 2014)

MrVoice @ Fri Nov 14 said:


> Or even just tell that you "want that lib" then you get it (Friedlander)??



Hey,

Just wanted to point out again that I didn't just ask for the library.

It was won by two different people, who both had it. After the 2nd person said they already owned it, Frederick then gave him something else, and then wrote an updated list of all the libraries still to be won. I noticed the Friedlander Violin was missing from the updated list, so I merely pointed that out.

Chris


----------



## stixman (Nov 14, 2014)

I agree that this change of direction is not good, stick to what you said you was going to do then on your next fundraiser state that you may change how you intend distributing prizes but stick to allowing everyone the opportunity to win as for example I was not aware that I had to keep checking now missed opportunity to win yesterday's prize!


----------



## MrVoice (Nov 14, 2014)

Chris, it was not my intention to offend you or enyone else. And I know what you mean.

Just wanted to tell what my feeling was for the direction this was going.
Please dont make this a big thing now.
I know that Fredrick and V.I do this with great heart and do it well.
Im not blaming anyone, Im just a bit dissapointed ok?

Long live V.I.C :D 

/Nick

PS
Im having a realy hard time to write in english, afraid to make anyone upset.
I once run and managed swedens largest forum for health and training and know 
the hassle just putting wrong words in front of eachother makes a sentence meaning different things for different people.
So I sins hope no one will take this as a personal thing.
DS


----------



## Dspec1 (Nov 14, 2014)

Good points being made.


----------



## blougui (Nov 14, 2014)

@MrVoice :
you've entered a drawing : one should know the math behind such a thing to evaluate the odd to win : how many prizes, how many participants ? Never-never participate to any game of luck when you're on a tight budget. You could spend this money wisely in a plugin that dlivers the goods. Here, we donate- and the drawing is a real incentive, of course. No rude thoughts here, MrVoice, just trying to help you realize the stakes.

That said
Yep, seems odd to change rules during a contest - even a cool one, a no-brainer one, whatever. You could open a can of worms by choosing the winners instead of picking them randomly, especially with the big prizes. Ranting ahead !
Plus english is not necesseraly our mother tongue and we globalized artists we're not in the same time zone at all... 

My 2 cents...

- Erik


----------



## eidrahmusic (Nov 14, 2014)

No offence taken! 

Just making sure people did understand I wasn't trying to get it, it was a nice surprise!

I do agree with the points about the '50 words why you think you should get it' thing, especially when the winner was announced only 90 minutes later! It was pretty late here in the UK so obviously even later further East so a lot of people would have missed it. Good to try and spice things up a little with the prize giving though!

Chris

PS You're English is a lot better than you think it is!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 14, 2014)

Michael K Bain declined the prize for the reasons mentioned above last night. I didn't get the email until this morning. I admire Michael's honesty and wanting to do the right thing. So we are going to be giving this prize today via the same random drawings as before.

By the way, I think Michael was right. Please accept my amends for doing this differently guys. Back to random drawings using Random Line Picker software.


----------



## MrVoice (Nov 14, 2014)

blougui @ Fri Nov 14 said:


> @MrVoice :
> you've entered a drawing : one should know the math behind such a thing to evaluate the odd to win : how many prizes, how many participants ? Never-never participate to any game of luck when you're on a tight budget. You could spend this money wisely in a plugin that dlivers the goods. Here, we donate- and the drawing is a real incentive, of course. No rude thoughts here, MrVoice, just trying to help you realize the stakes.
> 
> That said
> ...



Im with you all the way Eric, let me put it this way once and for all and then let it be:
I gladly donate (if I have the money) and did so pretty early.
The giveaways is just a bonus, but my point was to not longer have the same "odds" as other members to be in the "drawings" due to contest and timezon etc. Hope thats clear 

Thanks for correcting this Fredrick and a big cudos to Michael. 

/Nick


----------



## j_kranz (Nov 14, 2014)

A bit late to the party as well, but just made a donation. Hopefully some fun toys left =o


----------



## HardyP (Nov 14, 2014)

Frederick Russ @ 2014-11-14 said:


> I admire Michael's honesty and wanting to do the right thing.


Whow, me too!
Especially, since Michael prooved, that it was possible to reach the goal even without writing a great poem in English... not even a proper musical line!? 

But Frederic, I liked your idea in general. Maybe in the future just add a term leaving it open for a certain percentage of give-aways to be connected with some surprise or little challenge. I agree to the others, that language and time zones should be considered.


----------



## edteneyck (Nov 14, 2014)

Sounds good. Count me in.


----------



## blougui (Nov 14, 2014)

@Nick : I understand your point of view and everything's clear, and I agree ; sorry if I sounded a bit rude or something - english is not my 1st language at all o-[][]-o 

Kudos to Frederick and Michael 

- Erik


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 14, 2014)

Simon Autenrieth won ProjectSAM Symphobia Colours Bundle in today's random drawing. Congrats!


----------



## MA-Simon (Nov 14, 2014)

WoW WoW WoW WoW WoW :D 

Can I just say: *I can't belive this! *
Thats great! THANK YOU SO MUCH! o=?


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Nov 15, 2014)

Oh man, I'm craving some more orchestral drawings - when draweth nigh the Strezov or LASS?


----------



## andy_i (Nov 15, 2014)

Michael K. Bain @ Sat Nov 15 said:


> Oh man, I'm craving some more orchestral drawings - when draweth nigh the Strezov or LASS?



I'm onboard with that sentiment


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 15, 2014)

Michael K. Bain @ Sat Nov 15 said:


> Oh man, I'm craving some more orchestral drawings - when draweth nigh the Strezov or LASS?



Don't forget the Spitfire Grand Prize! Long nights spent researching Mural, and it seems that it's simply gorgeous.


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Nov 15, 2014)

Zhao Shen @ Sat Nov 15 said:


> Michael K. Bain @ Sat Nov 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh man, I'm craving some more orchestral drawings - when draweth nigh the Strezov or LASS?
> ...


Yup, that does look awesome!


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 15, 2014)

I am happy for all the winners!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 16, 2014)

Winners today:

Richard Nappi won Best Service Chris Hein Horns Compact 

John Denis won Best Service Forest Kingdom II

Richard London won Best Service Mystica

Mark Rigby won Best Service Cantus

Hannes Frischat won Best Service Instruments from Ethno World 5

Congratulations!


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 16, 2014)

Congratulations to all the winners so far!


----------



## rnappi (Nov 16, 2014)

What a nice way to start the day! Thanks to Frederick & the developers for your generosity, I promise to put these horns to good use.

I'll just repeat what some others have already stated and say that while the prize is wonderful, the wealth of knowledge & resources I get from this forum is my motivation to keep donating.

Congrats to VI for tens years and good luck to everyone!

Rich


----------



## Johnny42 (Nov 16, 2014)

This is indeed a very nice surprise. Thank you Frederick and to all participating developers. 

Happy anniversary VI!

John


----------



## MisteR (Nov 16, 2014)

Wow, thanks! Up until now it's been one of those rough days. So this is a doubly nice surprise. o=?


----------



## trumpoz (Nov 16, 2014)

> Winners today:
> 
> Richard Nappi won Best Service Chris Hein Horns Compact
> 
> ...



Ok Fred you are now teasing me. The first winning Richard got me excited and then you draw out the name Richard London............ I seriously think your random generator forgot how to spell (my surname has 2 letters different to Mr London!)

Congrats to the winners and thanks for a great forum o=<


----------



## londonsoundlab (Nov 17, 2014)

Awesome!!!! Thank you! Eduardo's stuff is amazing! About to download my Mystica


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 17, 2014)

Today's winners:

Michael Brawer won Heavyocity DM-307

Brett Rosenberg won Realivox Blue 

Matt Koskenmaki won SoundIron Voice Of Gaia: Strawberry 

Judson Crane won AudioBro LA Scoring Strings Lite

Congratulations!!


----------



## livefreela (Nov 17, 2014)

wow! thanks so much to vicontrol and heavyocity - i had my eye on that lib


----------



## bdr (Nov 18, 2014)

Thank you so much Frederick and Mike!! Pumped!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 19, 2014)

Today's VI giveaway includes: 

*Virtual Instrument winners:*

Josh Bush won SoundIron Voice Of Gaia: Bryn

Olajide Paris won UVI Vintage Vault

Alexandros Skourtis won VI Labs Ravenscroft 275

John DeBorde won Art Vista Tony Newton's Double Neck Bass

Viken Baghdassarian won http://www.theunfinished.co.uk/shop/the-unfinished-complete-bundle/ (The Unfinished Complete Bundle)

*Producer bundle winners:*

Mike Raznick won AudioThing Plugin Bundle comprised of http://www.audiothing.net/effects/valve-exciter/ (Valve Exciter) & http://www.audiothing.net/effects/valve-filter-vf-1/ (Valve Exciter)

Jimmy Svensson won Sound Magic Producer Bundle

Neil Dube won Sound Magic Reverb Bundle

Jayden Lawrence won Sound Magic Dynamic Bundle

*Congratulations!!*


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 19, 2014)

Cheers Frederick and Sound Magic!


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Nov 19, 2014)

Frederick Russ @ 19th November said:


> Today's VI giveaway includes:
> 
> 
> Alexandros Skourtis won VI Labs Ravenscroft 275
> ...





Wow!!!Thanx!
How do I get my hands on it?


----------



## vrocko (Nov 19, 2014)

Thank you Frederick for providing us with this great community and thank you Matt for such a generous donation, I can't wait to use it.


----------



## mike_solar (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks very much, guys! Long live VI!!


----------



## Jaap (Nov 20, 2014)

Congratulations again for the news rounds of winners. Nice prizes and enjoy!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 21, 2014)

Today's winners:

David Connor won Sound Magic China Story Erhu

Gari Biasillo won UVI Complete Toy Museum

Sumit Kumar won http://www.rattlyandraw.com/store.html (Rattly and Raw: winner's choice from product catalog)

Benjamin Cordova won http://www.audiothing.net/bundles/all/ (AudioThing Complete Bundle)

Thery Ehrlich won http://www.ninevoltaudio.com/products/taiko2.html (Nine Volt Audio TAIKO 2)

Congrats, all!

...


----------



## obenwa (Nov 21, 2014)

Holy cats! Thank you VI and huge hugs to AudioThing for the amazing prize. :D


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 24, 2014)

Just a heads up that yes, we still have products for giveaway. I've been delayed because of a family emergency requiring hospitalization (not mine). I will be back giving out the rest of everything before Black Friday. 

Ahead is what is left to give out:

* SPITFIRE GRAND PRIZE: eDNA Earth plus MURAL 1 plus MURAL 2 
* AudioBro LA Scoring Strings Full 2.5
* Numerical Sound Hollywood Sound LASS 
* AudioBro LA Scoring Strings Legato Sordino 2.5
* Embertone Chang Erhu
* Fluffy Audio My Vibes 
* Realitone Banjo
* Strezov Sampling - winner's choice 
* Bela D Media: V Alto Choir 
* Virharmonic Soloists of Prague
* Prominy SR5 Rock Bass 
* Sound Dust Complete
* Sound Magic China Impression 
* UVI Sparkverb 
* Numerical Sound Universal Sordino 
* Numerical Sound Hollywood Sound 

Stay tuned! Wish me luck at the hospital. See you soon.


----------



## Chriss Ons (Nov 24, 2014)

Frederick Russ @ Mon 24 Nov said:


> Just a heads up that yes, we still have products for giveaway. I've been delayed because of a family emergency requiring hospitalization (not mine). I will be back giving out the rest of everything before Black Friday. (...) Wish me luck at the hospital. See you soon.



Sorry to hear this Frederick; I hope everything goes well.


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Nov 24, 2014)

Frederick, thanks for the update. I pray all goes well with your family!


----------



## J.f.brown 3 (Nov 24, 2014)

Best of luck at the hospital!


----------



## mgtube (Nov 24, 2014)

Jeez! Thanks so much for the awesome gift VI! Hope everything is okay on your end Frederick... Positive waves towards you and your familly my man.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 24, 2014)

Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 24, 2014)

Looks like there is still a lot of great items to raffle off yet! Congrats to the winners and everyone else who has contributed yet again to keep VI Control going. Thank you for all of your knowledge, input and ideas . Hope all is well with the family member who was hospitalized and have a Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## andy_i (Nov 24, 2014)

I hope all goes well with you and yours Frederick. Holding thumbs for you.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 24, 2014)

Hope all turns out well Frederick!


----------



## amsams (Nov 24, 2014)

All the best to you and your family Frederick. Stay well.


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 25, 2014)

Praying for you and your family, Frederick... hope all is well...

Andre


----------



## MrVoice (Nov 25, 2014)

Dont think of the drawings Frederick, family is the most importent.
We all wish you luck and hope all goes well.

/Nick


----------



## ptrickf (Nov 25, 2014)

All the best to you and yours. P.


----------



## JC_ (Nov 25, 2014)

I hope all is well Frederick.


----------



## ricoderks (Nov 26, 2014)

Hopefully everything will be allright Frederick.

Rico


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks for the well wishes. Appreciated!

Congratulations to today's winners:

Tiny Bird Sampling won UVI Sparkverb

Andre Lefebvre won Bela D Media: V Alto Choir

Juergen Kleischmann won Sound Magic China Impression

Adam Napier won Embertone Chang Erhu

Gregory Paxton won Fluffy Audio My Vibes

Brandon Taylor won Realitone Banjo

Anders Wall won http://www.virharmonic.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=53 (Virharmonic Soloists of Prague)

Simon Nebout won Prominy SR5 Rock Bass

Michael Firmont won http://www.dulcitone1884.virb.com/sound-dust (Sound Dust Complete)

Brian McBrearty won Numerical Sound Universal Sordino

Khangula Music won Numerical Sound Hollywood Sound

CONGRATULATIONS!

Please stay tuned for the big giveaway for Spitfire's Grand Prize of eDNA Earth/ Mural 1/ Mural 2! We are also giving away AudioBro LA Scoring Strings Full 2.5 with Numerical Sound Hollywood Sound Timbral Impulse set, AudioBro LA Scoring Strings Legato Sordino, and Strezov Sampling (winner's choice!)


----------



## M.Firmont (Nov 26, 2014)

Thank you!!


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 26, 2014)

Frederick Russ @ Wed Nov 26 said:


> Thanks for the well wishes. Appreciated!
> 
> Congratulations to today's winners:
> 
> ...



THANK YOU! Wow, this is so very timely, I didn't have a dedicated choir in my sound palette.

With gratitude to Francis of Bela D Media, and Frederick and the whole community here!


----------



## gpax (Nov 26, 2014)

I won something??!! Yay! Thank you! Thank you!

Well, this is loads of fun, of course. But the real prize for me has been the wealth of information this forum provides. From first posts about new releases and updates, to a heads up about a defective SSD, to demystifying early reflections and other spacial strategies, VI Control continues to be the definitive resource for virtual composers. The advice shared here is invaluable, not to mention the chance to meet up with two other VI C devotees in my area this past year. 

This prize is the icing on the cake, and a great introduction for me to Fluffy Audio. Can’t wait to start working with the product. Thanks to all!

Greg


----------



## Anders Wall (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm speechless!

Thank you so much Virharmonic for donating to this great forum and super, super THANK YOU Frederick for running the forum.

I never win anything... guess that's not true anymore.
:D 

Downloading...

All the best,

Anders


----------



## andy_i (Nov 26, 2014)

Superb! Thanks so much to you, Frederick, and to Numerical Sound. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 29, 2014)

Emmett Cooke won AudioBro LA Scoring Strings Legato Sordino 2.5

Miguel Mendez won Strezov Sampling - winner's choice

Congratulations~!!

We have two more prizes left to hand out:

LA Scoring Strings Full 2.5 w/Numerical Sound Hollywood Sound LASS Edition

Spitfire Audio eDNA with Mural 1 & Mural 2.

Stay tuned!! We could be announcing YOU as the winner.

Thanks to all who have participated in this giveaway fundraiser!


----------



## mmendez (Nov 30, 2014)

First of all, hope everything is ok with the family Frederick!

Second a huge thank to you for making this awesome community possible and to Strezov for supporting the fund raiser. 

So many awesome libraries in your catalog, will be very hard to choose one.

Miguel o/~


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 1, 2014)

Last but not least:

Stuart Kollmorgen won LA Scoring Strings Full Edition 2.5 and Numerical Sound Hollywood Sound LASS Edition.

and

Debra Vantongeren won the grand prize Spitfire eDNA, Mural 1 & Mural 2.

CONGRATULATIONS you two!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Dec 1, 2014)

Congratulations to all winners and participating developers, and thank you Frederick for organizing this!

Long live VI-Control!

=o


----------



## J.f.brown 3 (Dec 1, 2014)

Congrats to all the winners! 

Long Live VI-C!


----------



## Studio E (Dec 1, 2014)

Yes! Big congrats to the winners!


----------



## thebob (Dec 1, 2014)

congrats to all the winners and the losers for helping out this community !


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Dec 1, 2014)

thebob @ Mon Dec 01 said:


> congrats to all the winners and the losers for helping out this community !


The losers? Hey, only my family is allowed to call me that!


----------



## JC_ (Dec 1, 2014)

Congrats all! and Thanks again to VI.


----------



## Chriss Ons (Dec 2, 2014)

Congrats to the lucky winners!


----------



## macteacher (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the opportunity to be a part of this great community.

That's the only prize I won, and it was more than enough.

MSRP = priceless.....


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Dec 2, 2014)

macteacher @ Tue Dec 02 said:


> Thanks everyone for the opportunity to be a part of this great community.
> 
> That's the only prize I won, and it was more than enough.
> 
> MSRP = priceless.....


Yeah, I love these forums, and I appreciate Frederick for it, and the developers big time for donating the prizes. 

Next time, macteacher, maybe we'll be amongst the winners of prizes!


----------



## blougui (Dec 2, 2014)

Congrats to everyone participating ! And a big thank you to the community, Fred for sttling this up. Only one regret : not having found this forum earlier in my life. Things would have probably been different... or not  
Cheers to the whole lot of you, mates !
- Erik


----------

